# Epson 3000 & Epson 4880



## Blade master (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi , I am switching from laser printing to Epson and I been reading about the different printers and Rips and I got a bit confused. Some articles say Epson 3000 its a working horse other opinions say its so slow that you can drink a cup of coffee in between colors, the Epson 4880 they say its over price and the sales people say its grat. I checked Fast films package and the cost looks a bit high on the Rip part, I also checked Wasatch Soft Rip and is no to clear to me what it actually does, I also read about Ulano Rip and seams to be ok but who knows, So if anybody knows about this I will really appreciate.
Thank you.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Epson stopped making the 17" dye ink 3000 in 2002 and replaced it with the 4xxx series which uses pigment inks.

All the 4xxx series are much faster than the 3000.

If you don't need 17" prints, consider the 13" R1800 that can be had for US$349 re-furbished direct from Epson with a 1 year warranty (just like the new ones) and free shipping.

Include AccuRIP Software For Screen Printers - Welcome in your survey of RIPs. They certainly have the best trial program; no watermark for 14 days. Make as many positives as you want for 14 days.

FastRIP and PowerRIP have a watermark in the image until you purchase it.

FastRIP uses a USB dongle.

*HOMEWORK *Don't worry, they are about the Epson 3000
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t26349.html#post158462

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t26373-2.html#post157325

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t38489-2.html#post230161


----------



## Blade master (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot, I think I will focus on the Epson 1800 since I don't do very often large films. I wonder where can I enquire about the re-furbished printers


----------



## Blade master (Feb 18, 2008)

Ups, never mind I found a lot of it in E-bay. Thank you anyway.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Blade master said:


> I wonder where can I enquire about the re-furbished printers


Go direct to Epson. The R1800 has an instant rebate NOW that drops the price to US$280.

Epson Stylus Photo R1800 - Refurbished, Overview - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


----------



## Blade master (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks again, I'll get right on it.


----------



## fooledbyfresner (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree totally about the accurip trail version. I just bought it but not before printing off 2 weeks worth of films for free. I own the fastrip software and dongle and would love to sell it to someone I never have to meet. I've tried multiple computers and printers, it just was not made for screen printers- it's a tweaked program for another purpose. I found it disabled many of my other drivers and caused an endless series of system conflicts. 

ON the r1800 it's worth noting that they recently stopped producing it and replaced it with the r1900 which alot of developers have not yet made updates for. I'm realy wary of buying another persons problems so if you can buy refurbished, then great. But I would be aware of buying a printer off of ebay. I bit the bullet and bought a new r2400 to start fresh after pleading with my 1510 for too long. I don't have any experiance with the r1800 but the r2400 seems to print fast enough I use the highest droplet size and single passes so I know it could be alot faster.

The accurip software is realy easy to learn and is pretty much ready to go from when you download it. Very low hassle level.





RichardGreaves said:


> Epson stopped making the 17" dye ink 3000 in 2002 and replaced it with the 4xxx series which uses pigment inks.
> 
> All the 4xxx series are much faster than the 3000.
> 
> ...


----------



## printpuller (Jan 25, 2008)

Long as we're talking about the 3000. Has anyone found a printer driver that works on a mac g4 powerbook, osx, 10.4.11 I have downloaded the driver from Epson but the computer won't find the printer when I go to "add" printer.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

THe Epson 3000 is a workhorse. You can buy the ink remanufactured for dirt cheap, the positives come out midnight black- the only downside is it's god-awful slow. I just got a 4800 printer- much, much faster and smoother. I think the 1400 or 1900 would do a fantastic job for you. Just get good film!


----------



## printpuller (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input.
I'm actually looking to use it for heat transfer and needed it for the larger format. I bought a Knight heat press and two 3000's came with it as part of the deal along with two 1280's so I wanted to try and utilize them. 
Nice shirts on your site!


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

You got 4 printers with your gk press? All I got when I bought mine's was a huge shipping crate and a backache! THanks for the compliments on the tees.


----------



## printpuller (Jan 25, 2008)

Dude, 
I ain't saying that press didn't kill my back! It's HEAVY!
The package was a buy out from a guy who has getting out of it as a hobby and was switching to high performance go carts. Go figure.
Yeah, nice looking shirts
Ken


----------



## Screen Printer (Sep 14, 2009)

out da box said:


> THe Epson 3000 is a workhorse. You can buy the ink remanufactured for dirt cheap, the positives come out midnight black- the only downside is it's god-awful slow. I just got a 4800 printer- much, much faster and smoother. I think the 1400 or 1900 would do a fantastic job for you. Just get good film!


Can you give me a few brand names of:

ink?


Film???


----------



## Theinkjetdoctor (Apr 5, 2008)

I always use epson brand even expired dates are fine


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

hey guys!
i just bought a epson stylus pro 4880 and it works great...i haven't used it but i watched he guy demo it for me. it has all oem carts in it. my question...has anyone tried printing films with these inks? is it opaque enough? is the black max really worth the $700?
or is there another trick i don't know about? is there a way to just draw from the black cart?... maybe with the dummy carts in the conversion kit?!?!
HELP!!!
=)


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 10, 2014)

out da box said:


> THe Epson 3000 is a workhorse. You can buy the ink remanufactured for dirt cheap, the positives come out midnight black- the only downside is it's god-awful slow. I just got a 4800 printer- much, much faster and smoother. I think the 1400 or 1900 would do a fantastic job for you. Just get good film!


with what inks and what rip?
thanks =)


----------

